# Rabbit in stalled labor



## SavannahLeigh (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey y’all! 
I have a Flemish cross rabbit that is in labor, and has already given birth to 5 kits (3 dead). She has been bleeding a lot since having them, and she is VERY lethargic and her eyes and ears are very pale. I’m 98% sure that she still has kits in there, but I don’t think she’s able to deliver them. 
what should I do?


----------



## SavannahLeigh (Jul 1, 2020)

SavannahLeigh said:


> Hey y’all!
> I have a Flemish cross rabbit that is in labor, and has already given birth to 5 kits (3 dead). She has been bleeding a lot since having them, and she is VERY lethargic and her eyes and ears are very pale. I’m 98% sure that she still has kits in there, but I don’t think she’s able to deliver them.
> what should I do?


She also didn’t pull any fur and she gave birth to the first kits on the cage floor.


----------

